# Opinions of the 1989 Nissan Sentra



## lazydave125 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm 16 years old and I'm looking for a cheap car. I have a low budget. I was looking at cars.com and found a 1989 Nissan Sentra for $899. It has 75,586 miles and here is the description of the car:



> NISSAN '89 Sentra-- manual trans,ac,,extremely RELIABLE,ECONOMICAL,runs great


So it seems like a good car and its very cheap. I would definitely get it checked out by a mechanic first. 

I don't know how to use a manual transmission, but I want to learn. Since i don't know, I can't test drive it. I was thinking about getting a friend who knows manual transmission and have him try it out and see what he thinks. Then if its good, I'll learn how to use it and there won't be any problems. What do you think?

I would need this car to last probably 5-6 years. Do you think its a reliable car that will hold up with not many problems or do you think it will be a problem?

Also, what are your impressions of this specific car? Thanks.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

The 89 Sentra is a very reliable car if all maintainence is done regulary. 
Some stuff to look for....
When engine is running listen for a rattling or sharp metallic pinging. The timing chains on the GA16i (that's the engine it has) is notorious to need to be replaced usually every 120K - 200K miles. 
Also have your friend that can drive a stick shift car drive it around. Have him put it in 5th gear while at cruzing speed, and floor the gas. If 5th does not pop out and there isn't any excess of noise from the transmission then the transmission if probbaly fine.
Next check all the engine mounts, speciffically the "dogbone" mounts on the front and rear of the engine. The dogbone mount is a strap of metal with a square box on each end with rubber inside. If the dogbone mount is excessivly loose eventally the transmission will wear out the selector fork on 5th gear which causes 5th gear to pop out. I have regulary seen these cars go 300,000 miles on the origonal engine with no major problems.


----------



## Grodr625 (Mar 14, 2006)

The '89 sentra should do you nicely... when your buddies are stranded on the side of the road with their Sh*tty unreliable american cars just lean back and smile in your cute box on wheels. I have an 89 sentra 2 door with a 5 spd and its amazingly easy to drive (besides working your arms out everytime you turn around, manual steering woo!) I learned driving stick in a 1960 F-100 with a 3 on the tree trans and the sentra is a cake walk. My sentra is at 112,000 and rolling like a champ.


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

ya thats really low miles, if maintained, it will be a great car.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

That low of miles, it should last you a LONG time. I killed off an engine from reving too high, cracked in several places D'oh! Racing against a porshe 944 LOL. No tach, mind you. Next engine, New tach. 

The car you're buying I hope has a tach, especially since you haven't had experience with a manual. If anything, you'll probably short shift it alot. The engine feels unnatural reving up way high, though it seems like it will go forever. Not a whole lot of power up there.
(I'm assuming it's an E16i.. Not sure if the GA16i had a limiter or not.. anybody?)

Great car and it WILL last you a long time. Even replacement parts are super cheap. Car is easy to work on too 

Get it and you'll love it. I promise


----------



## lazydave125 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. Does anyone have some pics of the 89 Sentra in blue?


----------



## Powerball (Mar 2, 2006)

You don't know how to use a manual transmission? Oh well you'll get used to it. 

The 1989 sentra is a VERY reliable car - it'll last you longer than 5-6 years, all depending on how you look after it.
I've got a 1988 1.6SGLi Sentra and a 1990 one, the latter was not looked after by the owner and has been standing for the last 8 years.

Good luck with the car, i am sure you will enjoy your car just as much as we do ours.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

WhiteFox said:


> Not a whole lot of power up there.
> (I'm assuming it's an E16i.. Not sure if the GA16i had a limiter or not.. anybody?)


The GA16i stock is rated 90 HP @ 6000 RPM and 97 FT LBS TQ @ 2800 RPM
The automatic transmission computer will limmit the RPMs to just above 6,000 but the manual transmission computer will let it REV to 7,500 and above. In 1989 and 1990 the Sentra in the USA came with the GA16i, and the 1987-1988 came with either the E16i or E16s (throttle body injected, or carbureated) pre 1987 came with E16s carbureated engine only. 
Again, if all mecanically looks and sounds good, it should last you a long time to come.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

lazydave125 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Does anyone have some pics of the 89 Sentra in blue?


Here is some of my 89 that has the factory blue........
















Here are a few of my engine after I rebuilt it.....


















The blue paint on mine has faded, it used to be a little lighter, and shiny, but the clear coat has come off. 
Nissan also had a darker blue that they painted with.
Bob


----------



## lazydave125 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks for the pics!


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

ive taken care of my '90 and it has run perfectly since we took it home brand new.


----------

